# heater for 180 gallon?



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hi all,i recently ordered a eheim jager 300 watt 20" heater for my 180 gallon ,but i noticed that when my order came in they have mistakenly sent me a azoo titanium electronic heater 500 watt 14" as well.so i was wondering wich heater would be best for my 180 gallon tank? thank you all in advance.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I would get one for each side for a couple of reasons. 
1. Two heaters wouldn't have to work as hard, keeping your electricity bill, lower than one heater running 100% all the time. 
2. If you would have one heater running all the time, then you could run into a problem if the left side is hotter then the right (assuming you would place it on one side or the other) two heaters would offer a more consistent temp)
But ultimately its up to you. Just my opinion.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 2-125g tanks and one of them has a 500W titanium heater. Does the job. The great thing about them is they usually come with a controller and not just a dial on it. My other tank has 2-300W (hydor in-line heaters). For long tanks, both mine are 6ft tanks, I like the idea of a heater at each end. I use that in another tank I have as well. If you use that technique I would recommend a lower wattage that if one malfunctioned it alone would take days to do any real damage to your fish or plants.

I think you'll be happier with that heater. Those 300W Eheim Jagers are huge!


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree you should have two heaters. One on each end of the tank. You get more even heating, Safer than if one large heater goes ballistic. With two heaters, if one fails you still have some heat until you replace the failed one. Temp of your room and temp you want to maintain need to be factored in. Here is a site that will help calculate sizes.
Aquarium Heater Calculator


----------

